# This Day in US Navy Losses in World War II



## mhansen2

This is the start of a "This Day In" series noting US Navy warship losses from *all causes* in World War II.  A little FYI for those who may be interested.

18 October
1944

Tank Landing Ship LST-906


----------



## mhansen2

19 October

No recorded losses.


----------



## mhansen2

20 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

21 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

22 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

23 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

24 October

1944

USS Princeton (CVL-23)
Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS PRINCETON (CV-23)

USS Darter (SS-227)
Submarine Photo Index

USS Shark (SS-314)
Submarine Photo Index

LCI(L)-1065
Landing Craft Infantry LCI

USS Sonoma (ATO-12)
Fleet Tug (AT)


----------



## mhansen2

*25 October*

*1942*

USS Seminole (AT-65) 
Fleet Tug (AT)
USS Seminole (AT-65) - Wikipedia

YP-284 
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31284.htm 

*1944*

USS Gambier Bay (CVE-73) 
USS Gambier Bay - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS GAMBIER BAY (CVE-73)

USS St. Lo (CVE-63) 
USS St. Lo - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS MIDWAY, later ST. LO (CVE-63)

USS Hoel  (DD-533) 
USS Hoel (DD-533) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-533 USS HOEL

USS Johnston  (DD-577) 
Destroyer Photo Index DD-557 USS JOHNSTON
USS Johnston (DD-557) - Wikipedia

USS Samuel B. Roberts (DE-413) 
USS Samuel B. Roberts (DE-413) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 413 USS SAMUEL B. ROBERTS

USS Tang (SS-306) 
USS Tang (SS-306) - Wikipedia
On Eternal Patrol - USS Tang (SS-306)

PT-493 
PT-493
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14121


----------



## mhansen2

*26 October

1942*

USS Hornet (CV-8)
USS Hornet (CV-8) - Wikipedia
Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS HORNET (CV-8)

USS Porter (DD-356)
USS Porter (DD-356) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-356 USS PORTER


----------



## mhansen2

27 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

28 October

1943

YP-88
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31088.htm

1944

USS Eversole (DE-404)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Eversole_(DE-404)
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 404 USS EVERSOLE
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132384


----------



## mhansen2

29 & 30 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

31 October

1941

USS Reuben James (DD-245)
USS Reuben James (DD-245) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-245 USS REUBEN JAMES
USS Reuben James (DD 245) (American Destroyer) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

1942

YP-345
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?218149


----------



## mhansen2

1 November

1942

YP-205
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?218150

1943

USS Borie (DD-215)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Borie_(DD-215)
http://destroyerhistory.org/flushdeck/ussborie/
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/215.htm

1944

USS Abner Read (DD-526)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Abner_Read_(DD-526)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/526.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?59131


----------



## mhansen2

2 - 4 November

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

5 November

1943

YCK (Open Cargo Lighter) -2
No details found.

1944

PT-320
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14120
http://wikimapia.org/14341170/Wreck-of-USS-PT-320

USS Genesee (AT-55)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Genesee_(AT-55)
https://www.history.navy.mil/research/histories/ship-histories/danfs/g/genesee-ii.html


----------



## mhansen2

6 November

1943

USS Beatty (DD-640)
USS Beatty (DD-640) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-640 USS BEATTY


----------



## mhansen2

7 November

1942

USS Thomas Stone (AP-59 / APA-29) 
USS Thomas Stone (APA-29) - Wikipedia
Thomas Stone (AP-59) 1942-1944

1944

USS Albacore (SS-218)
USS Albacore (SS-218) - Wikipedia
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Albacore (SS-218)

PT-301
PT-301


----------



## mhansen2

8 November

1944

USS Growler (SS-215)
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Growler (SS-215)
USS Growler (SS-215) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 November

1942

USS Leedstown (AP-73)
USS Leedstown (AP 73) (American Troop transport) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
Transport (AP) Photo Index


----------



## whitehall

Operation Tiger was kept secret for forty years. Approximately 500 Americans died in a rehearsal for D-day.


----------



## mhansen2

A lot was kept from the public until after the war.  Had to keep up the morale on the home front.


----------



## mhansen2

10 November

1944

USS Mount Hood (AE-11)
USS Mount Hood (AE-11) - Wikipedia
Pacific Wrecks
Ammunition Ship Photo Index


----------



## mhansen2

11 November

1942

USS Joseph Hewes (AP-50)
Transport (AP) Photo Index
USS Joseph Hewes (AP-50) - Wikipedia
USS Joseph Hewes (AP 50) (American Troop transport) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


1944

USS Scamp (SS-277)
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Scamp (SS-277)
USS Scamp (SS-277) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index

PT-321
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14119
https://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/10248.html


----------



## mhansen2

12 November

1942

USS Erie (PG-50)
USS Erie (PG-50) - Wikipedia
USS Erie (PG 50) (American Gunboat) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

USS Edward Rutledge (AP-52)
USS Edward Rutledge (AP-52) - Wikipedia
USS Edward Rutledge (AP 52) (American Troop transport) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

USS Hugh L. Scott (AP-43)
USS Hugh L. Scott (AP-43) - Wikipedia
USS Hugh L. Scott (AP 43) (American Troop transport) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

USS Tasker H. Bliss (AP-42)
SS President Cleveland (1920) - Wikipedia
USS Tasker H. Bliss (AP 42) (American Troop transport) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

1943

YC-857
Search


----------



## mhansen2

13 November

USS Atlanta (CL-51)
USS Atlanta (CL-51) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL-51 USS ATLANTA - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
Pacific Wrecks

USS Juneau (CL-52)
USS Juneau (CL-52) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL-52 USS JUNEAU - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
Pacific Wrecks

USS Barton (DD-599)
USS Barton (DD-599) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-599 USS BARTON
USS Barton (DD-599), Benson-class (Bristol-class) destroyer in World War II

USS Cushing (DD-376)
USS Cushing (DD-376) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-376 USS CUSHING
USS Cushing (DD-376), Mahan-class destroyer in World War II

USS Laffey (DD-459)
USS Laffey (DD-459) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-459 USS LAFFEY
USS Laffey (DD-459), Benson-class (Bristol-class) destroyer in World War II

USS Monssen (DD-436)
USS Monssen (DD-436) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-436 USS MONSSEN
USS Monssen (DD-436), Gleaves-class (Livermore-class) destroyer in World War II


----------



## mhansen2

14 November

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

15 November

1942

USS Benham (DD-397)
USS Benham (DD-397) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-397 USS BENHAM
USS Benham (DD-397), Benham-class destroyer in World War II

USS Preston (DD-379)
USS Preston (DD-379) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-379 USS PRESTON
USS Preston (i) (DD 379)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Mahan class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

USS Walke (DD-416)
USS Walke (DD-416) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-416 USS WALKE
USS Walke (DD-416), Sims-class destroyer in World War II


----------



## mhansen2

16 November

1943

USS Corvina (SS-226)
USS Corvina - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Corvina (SS-226)


----------



## mhansen2

17 November

1943

USS McKean (APD-5)
USS McKean (DD-90) - Wikipedia
High-speed Transport APD-5 McKean
USS McKean (APD-5, ex-DD-90) flush-deck destroyer-transport


----------



## mhansen2

18 November

1944

LST-6
USS LST-6 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST

PT-311
USS PT 311  of the US Navy - American Motor torpedo boat of the Higgins 78' class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - PT-311 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

19 November

1943

USS Sculpin (SS-191)
USS Sculpin (SS-191) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Sculpin (SS-191)
Sculpin (SS-191)  of the US Navy - American Submarine of the Sargo class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

SC-1067
SC-1067
USS SC-1067 (SC-1067)  of the US Navy - American Submarine chaser of the SC-497 class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

PT-147
WRECKSITE - PT-147 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943
PT-147

YP-26
USS YP-26 - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 November

1942

YP-405
Lost in the Caribbean.  No other details found.

1944

USS Mississinewa (AO-59)
USS Mississinewa (AO-59) - Wikipedia
Fleet Oiler (AO) Photo Index
U.S.S. Mississinewa, AO-59


----------



## mhansen2

21-22 November

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

23 November

1944

PT-322
PT-322
WRECKSITE - PT-322 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1943


----------



## mhansen2

24 November

1943

USS Liscome Bay  (CVE-56)
USS Liscome Bay - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS LISCOME BAY (CVE-56)
USS Liscome Bay (CVE 56)  of the US Navy - American Escort carrier of the Casablanca class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

1944

YP-383
AMc-145


----------



## Markle

Lately, for some reason, I've been watching a number of WW-II documentaries on Netflix and Amazon.  

My Ol' Man was a DI when the war started and also taught motor pool.  He left for France, two weeks after I was born D-Day 6/6/1944.  He was on the front lines until he was critically injured in the Battle of the Bulge.  He received two Frontline Promotions, two Bronze Stars, and a Silver Star before a mine took off his left leg and a piece of shrapnel hit his left hand.  The fire and heat of the explosion cauterized his leg so he didn't bleed to death.  It was two days before medics reached his squad's position and he was evacuated.  He then spent two years in a VA hospital for operations on his leg and a kind doctor, rather than amputating his hand since he was a mechanic, day by day pieced it back together.

He never spoke of the was but was a real SOB as a father.  Mom, years after he passed many years ago, said she he was not the same man she married and that he needed her.  That was her reason for staying with him.

Once he was talking with someone else, I don't recall who, and he mentioned that if the German prisoners weren't moving fast enough, they just stabbed them in the ass with their bayonets.  I thought he was BSing.

I had studied WW-II but not extensively.  I doubt 1 in 1,000 citizen's today have a clue as to the brutality, ferocity, viciousness, and cruelty in both wars, Germany and Japan.

What men and women in all branches of the military are impossible to comprehend. May God Bless each and every one whether they gave their lives or survived to suffer their battles daily until they died.

REALLY something for us to be thankful for on Thanksgiving!


----------



## mhansen2

Thank you for your personal accounts, Markle.  War can do irreparable damage to the survivors.   My mother's first husband came back from the Pacific so changed they finally divorced.  She never went into details.  Fortunately, that allowed her to meet my dad.  He fought in Europe and came back intact, physically and mentally.  At least I never noticed any problems.  He also did a tour in Korea.  

Vietnam was my war, I was an aviation ordnanceman in the Navy aboard aircraft carrier Ranger (CV-61) in the Tonkin Gulf.  The hours were long and the work was hard, but compared to the grunts ashore, I had it easy.  I had my own rack to sleep in, all the hot food I could eat and no one was shooting at me.   

God bless the foot soldier.


----------



## mhansen2

25 November

1944

PT-363
USS PT 363  of the US Navy - American Motor torpedo boat of the ELCO 80' class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Markle

whitehall said:


> Operation Tiger was kept secret for forty years. Approximately 500 Americans died in a rehearsal for D-day.



There were about 1,000 fatalities.

It was not kept secret, it was published in Stars and Stripes and other military publications after June 6, 1944.  It was kept top secret until that time, Germany could not learn of the rehearsal.  After the D-Day Invasion, other battles and casualties in both theaters.  It was simply lost in history as a footnote until the families of one of those lost began to dig for more information.


----------



## mhansen2

26 November

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

27 November

1944

SC-744
SC-744
USS SC-744 (SC-744)  of the US Navy - American Submarine chaser of the SC-497 class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

28 November

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

29 November

1943

USS Perkins (DD-377)
USS Perkins (DD-377) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-377 USS PERKINS
USS Perkins (DD 377)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Mahan class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

30 November

1942

USS Northampton (CA-26)
USS Northampton (CA-26) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL/CA-26 USS NORTHAMPTON - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
USS Northampton (CA 26)  of the US Navy - American Heavy cruiser of the Northampton class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

1 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

2 December

1943

USS Capelin (SS-289)
USS Capelin (SS-289) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Capelin (SS-289)
Capelin (SS-289)  of the US Navy - American Submarine of the Balao class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

LCT-242
USS LCT-242 - Wikipedia
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
USS LCT 242 (LCT 242)  of the US Navy - American Landing craft tank of the LCT (Mk 5) class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

3 December

1944

USS Cooper (DD-695)
USS Cooper - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-695 USS COOPER
USS Cooper (DD 695)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Allen M. Sumner class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

4 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

5 December

1942

USS Grebe (AM-43/AT-134)
USS Grebe (AM-43) - Wikipedia
Grebe (AM 43)

1944

LSM-20
Landing Ship Medium LSM-20
USS LSM 20 (LSM 20)  of the US Navy - American Medium landing ship of the LSM class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

6 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

7 December

1941

USS Arizona (BB-39)
USS Arizona (BB-39) - Wikipedia
Battleship Photo Index BB-39 USS ARIZONA

USS Oklahoma (BB-37)
USS Oklahoma (BB-37) - Wikipedia
Battleship Photo Index BB-37 USS OKLAHOMA

USS Utah (BB-31/AG-16)
USS Utah (BB-31) - Wikipedia
Battleship Photo Index BB-31 USS UTAH

1944

USS Mahan (DD-364)
USS Mahan (DD-364) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-364 USS MAHAN
USS Mahan (DD 364)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Mahan class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

USS Ward (DD-139)
USS Ward (DD-139) - Wikipedia
USS Ward (DD 139)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Wickes class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
Destroyer Photo Index DD-139 / APD-16 USS WARD

LSM-318
Landing Ship Medium LSM-311


----------



## mhansen2

8 December

1941

USS Penguin (AM-33)
USS Penguin (AM-33) - Wikipedia
Penguin (AM 33)

USS Wake (PR-3)
USS Wake (PR-3) - Wikipedia
PG-43 Guam


----------



## mhansen2

9 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

10 December

1941

USS Bittern (AM-36)
USS Bittern (AM-36) - Wikipedia
Bittern (AM 36)
WRECKSITE - BITTERN MINESWEEPER 1919-1942

1944

PT-323
PT-323
WRECKSITE - PT-323 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944

LCT-1075
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-1075 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

11 December

1942

PT-44
PT-44
WRECKSITE - PT-44 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942

1944

USS Reid (DD-369)
USS Reid (DD-369) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-369 USS REID
WRECKSITE - REID DESTROYER 1936-1944


----------



## mhansen2

12 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

13 December

1943

YCK-8 (Open Cargo Lighter)
WRECKSITE - YCK-8 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943


----------



## mhansen2

14 December

1943

PT-239
PT-239
WRECKSITE - PT-239 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

1944

LSM-149
USS LSM-149 - Wikipedia
Landing Ship Medium LSM


----------



## mhansen2

15 December

1944

LST-738
USS LST-738 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST-738
WRECKSITE - LST-738 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

16 December

1943

YP-426
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31426.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-426 PATROL BOAT 1929-1943


----------



## mhansen2

17 December

1942

USCGC Natsek (WPG-170)
WRECKSITE - NATSEK PATROL BOAT 1942-1942

1943

APC-21
WRECKSITE - APC-21 CARGO SHIP 1943-1943


----------



## mhansen2

18 December

1944

USS Hull (DD-350)
USS Hull (DD-350) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-350 USS HULL
WRECKSITE - HULL DESTROYER 1935-1944

USS Monaghan (DD-354)
USS Monaghan (DD-354) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-354 USS MONAGHAN
WRECKSITE - MONAGHAN DESTROYER 1935-1944

USS Spence (DD-512)
USS Spence (DD-512) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-512 USS SPENCE
WRECKSITE - SPENCE DESTROYER 1943-1944

PT-300
http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/05300.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?243550


----------



## mhansen2

19 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

20 December

1943

USCGC Bodega
WRECKSITE - BODEGA CUTTER 1 MAST 1930-1943

1944

LST-359
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-359 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

21 December

1944

LST-460
USS LST-460 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-460 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LST-472
USS LST-472 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST-472
WRECKSITE - LST-472 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LST-749
USS LST-749 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-749 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

22 December

1944

LST-563
USS LST-563 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-563 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

23 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

24 December

1943

USS Leary (DD-158)
USS Leary (DD-158) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-158 USS LEARY
WRECKSITE - LEARY DESTROYER 1918-1943


----------



## mhansen2

25 December

1941

USS Sealion (SS-195)
USS Sealion (SS-195) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Sealion (SS-195)
WRECKSITE - SEALION SUBMARINE 1938-1941


----------



## mhansen2

26 December

1941

PT-33
PT-33
WRECKSITE - PT-33 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1941

1943

USS Brownson (DD-518)
USS Brownson (DD-518) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-518 USS BROWNSON
WRECKSITE - BROWNSON DESTROYER 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

27 December

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

28 December

1941

DCH-1 (IX-44; former USS Walker (DD-163))
USS Walker (DD-163) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-163 / YW-57 / IX-44 USS WALKER
WRECKSITE - WALKER DESTROYER 1918-1941

1944

LST-750
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-750 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

29 December

1942

USS Wasmuth (DD-338/DMS-15)
USS Wasmuth (DD-338) - Wikipedia
DMS-15 Wasmuth
WRECKSITE - WASMUTH DESTROYER 1920-1942


----------



## mhansen2

30 December

1944

USS Porcupine (IX-126)
USS Porcupine (IX-126) - Wikipedia
Miscellaneous Photo Index
WRECKSITE - PORCUPINE TANKER 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

31 December

1942

USS Rescuer (ARS-18)
USS Rescuer (ARS-18) - Wikipedia
WRECKSITE - RESCUER SALVAGE VESSEL (EX-CARGO SHIP) 1904-1942


----------



## mhansen2

1 January

1943

LCT-21
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-21 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

2 January

1942

USS Yacal (YFB-687)
USS Yacal - Wikipedia
Miscellaneous Photo Index
WRECKSITE - YACAL MOTOR LAUNCH BOAT 1932-1942


----------



## mhansen2

3 January

1944

USS Turner (DD-648)
USS Turner (DD-648) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-648 USS TURNER
WRECKSITE - TURNER DESTROYER 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

4 January

1944

PT-145
PT-145
WRECKSITE - PT-145 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

1945

USS Ommaney Bay (CVE–79)
USS Ommaney Bay - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS OMMANEY BAY (CVE-79)
WRECKSITE - OMMANEY BAY AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

5 January

1944

USS Scorpion (SS-278)
USS Scorpion (SS-278) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Scorpion (SS-278)
WRECKSITE - SCORPION SUBMARINE 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

6 January

1945

USS Hovey (DD-208/DMS-11)
USS Hovey (DD-208) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-208 / DMS-11 USS HOVEY
WRECKSITE - HOVEY MINESWEEPER (EX-DESTROYER) 1919-1945

USS Long (DD-209/DMS-12)
USS Long - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-209 / DMS-12 USS LONG
WRECKSITE - LONG MINESWEEPER (EX-DESTROYER) 1919-1945


----------



## mhansen2

7 January

1945

USS Palmer (DD-161/DMS-5)
USS Palmer (DD-161) - Wikipedia
DMS-5 Palmer
WRECKSITE - PALMER MINESWEEPER 1918-1945


----------



## mhansen2

8 January

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

mhansen2 said:


> 6 January
> 
> 1945
> 
> USS Hovey (DD-208/DMS-11)
> USS Hovey (DD-208) - Wikipedia
> Destroyer Photo Index DD-208 / DMS-11 USS HOVEY
> WRECKSITE - HOVEY MINESWEEPER (EX-DESTROYER) 1919-1945
> 
> USS Long (DD-209/DMS-12)
> USS Long - Wikipedia
> Destroyer Photo Index DD-209 / DMS-12 USS LONG
> WRECKSITE - LONG MINESWEEPER (EX-DESTROYER) 1919-1945



Addition:

1943

YP-492
WRECKSITE - YP-492 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

9 January

1944

YP-281
WRECKSITE - YP-281 PATROL BOAT 1944


----------



## mhansen2

10 January

1943

USS Argonaut (V-4/SF-7/SM-1/APS-1/SS-166)
USS Argonaut (SM-1) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Argonaut (SS-166)
WRECKSITE - ARGONAUT SUBMARINE 1925-1943

PT-43
PT-43
WRECKSITE - PT-43 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943

PT-112
PT-112
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14091

1944

YMS-127
WRECKSITE - YMS-127 MINESWEEPER 1941-1944

1945

LCI(L)-974
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150974.htm


----------



## mhansen2

11 January

1945

YMS-14
WRECKSITE - YMS-14 MINELAYER 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

12 January

1943

USS Worden (DD-352)
USS Worden (DD-352) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-352 USS WORDEN
WRECKSITE - WORDEN DESTROYER 1935-1943

PT-28
PT-28
WRECKSITE - PT-28 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943

YP-183
WRECKSITE - YP-183 PATROL BOAT 1943

1945

LCI(L)-600
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150600.htm


----------



## mhansen2

13 January

1945

YC-912 (open lighter, non self-propelled)
WRECKSITE - YC-912 BARGE, LIGHTER 1945


----------



## mhansen2

14 January

1944

YO-159
WRECKSITE - YO-159 BARGE, LIGHTER 1944


----------



## mhansen2

15 January

1945

PT-73
PT-73
WRECKSITE - PT-73 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1945
I don't think it was this PT-73.

YP-73
YP
WRECKSITE - YP-73 PATROL BOAT 1945


----------



## mhansen2

16-18 January

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

19 January

1944

LST-228
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-228 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

20 January

1942

USS S-36 (SS-141)
USS S-36 (SS-141) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-36 (SS-141)
WRECKSITE - S-36 SUBMARINE 1918-1942

PT-31
PT-31
WRECKSITE - PT-31 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942


----------



## mhansen2

21 January

1943

SC-709
SC-709
WRECKSITE - SC-709 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1943

1945

LCT-253
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-253 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

22 January

1944

USS Portent (AM-106)
USS Portent (AM-106) - Wikipedia
Portent (AM 106)
WRECKSITE - PORTENT MINESWEEPER 1941-1944

LCT-582
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-582 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944

LCI(L)-20
Landing Craft Infantry LCI
WRECKSITE - LCI-20 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

23 January

1942

USS Neches (AO–5
USS Neches (AO-5) - Wikipedia
Fleet Oiler (AO) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - NECHES TANKER 1920-1942

1943

YP-577
WRECKSITE - YP-577 1943


----------



## mhansen2

24 January

1942

USS S-26 (SS-131)
USS S-26 (SS-131) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
WRECKSITE - S-26 SUBMARINE 1919-1942
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-26 (SS-131)

1944

LCT-185
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-185 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944

1945

USS Extractor (ARS-15)
USS Extractor (ARS-15) - Wikipedia
Salvage Ship Photo Index (ARS)
WRECKSITE - EXTRACTOR SALVAGE VESSEL 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

25 January

1944

YMS-30
YMS-30
WRECKSITE - YMS-30 MINESWEEPER 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

26 January

1944

PT-110
PT-110
WRECKSITE - PT-110 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

LCI(L)-32
Landing Craft Infantry LCI
WRECKSITE - LCI-32 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1944

1945

LCT-1151
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-1151 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1945


----------



## mhansen2

27 January

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

28 January

1945

PT-338
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14062


----------



## mhansen2

29 January

1942

USCGC Alexander Hamilton (WPG-34)
USCGC Alexander Hamilton (WPG-34) - Wikipedia
WRECKSITE - ALEXANDER HAMILTON CUTTER 1 MAST 1935-1942
USCGC Alexander Hamilton (WPG 34)  of the United States Coast Guard - American Cutter of the Treasury class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

1945

USS Serpens (AK-97)
USS Serpens (AK-97) - Wikipedia
Cargo Ship Photo Index
WRECKSITE - SERPENS CARGO SHIP 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

30 January

1943

USS Chicago (CA-29)
USS Chicago (CA-29) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL/CA-29 USS CHICAGO - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - CHICAGO CRUISER (HEAVY) 1930-1943

1945

USS Pontiac (AF-20)
USS Pontiac (AF-20) - Wikipedia
Stores Ship Photo Index


----------



## TheParser

I, too, want to thank the OP for reminding us of the sacrifice made by men of the "Greatest Generation."

Just think: In the  1930s, they were just ordinary teenagers who had no idea of what would happen to them in a few years.

I feel very sad for those people in 2018   who show *dis*respect to  those men's memory.


----------



## mhansen2

TheParser said:


> I, too, want to thank the OP for reminding us of the sacrifice made by men of the "Greatest Generation."
> 
> Just think: In the  1930s, they were just ordinary teenagers who had no idea of what would happen to them in a few years.
> 
> I feel very sad for those people in 2018   who show *dis*respect to  those men's memory.


Thank you, sir, very much for the kind words.  Vietnam was my war, but those who fought in World War II saved democracy for the entire world.


----------



## mhansen2

31 January

1943

YFD-20
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/0720.htm
WRECKSITE - YFD-20 REPAIR SHIP 1942-1943

1945

PC-1129
USS PC-1129 - Wikipedia
PC-1129
WRECKSITE - PC-1129 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

1 February

1943

USS De Haven (DD-469)
USS De Haven (DD-469) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-469 USS DeHAVEN
WRECKSITE - DE HAVEN DESTROYER 1942-1943

PT-37
PT-37
WRECKSITE - PT-37 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943

PT-77
PT-77

PT-111
PT-111
WRECKSITE - PT-111 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

PT-123
PT-123
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?149601

1945

PT-79
http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/05079.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14059


----------



## mhansen2

mhansen2 said:


> 1 February
> 
> 1943
> 
> USS De Haven (DD-469)
> USS De Haven (DD-469) - Wikipedia
> Destroyer Photo Index DD-469 USS DeHAVEN
> WRECKSITE - DE HAVEN DESTROYER 1942-1943
> 
> PT-37
> PT-37
> WRECKSITE - PT-37 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943
> 
> PT-77
> PT-77
> 
> PT-111
> PT-111
> WRECKSITE - PT-111 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943
> 
> PT-123
> PT-123
> WRECKSITE - PT-123 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943
> 
> 1945
> 
> PT-79
> PT-79
> WRECKSITE - PT-79 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1945



Correction:

PT-77 was accidentally sunk with PT-79 in 1945.  My bad.


----------



## mhansen2

2 February

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

3 February

1943

YC-886
WRECKSITE - YC-886 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

YC-887
WRECKSITE - YC-887 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943


----------



## mhansen2

4 February

1945

USS Barbel (SS-316)
USS Barbel (SS-316) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Barbel (SS-316)
WRECKSITE - BARBEL SUBMARINE 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

5 - 6 February

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

7 February

1945

YG-44 (Garbage Lighter self-propelled)
Lost at Pearl Harbor.  No other details found.


----------



## mhansen2

8 - 10 February

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

11 February

1942

USS Shark (SS-174)
USS Shark (SS-174) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Shark (SS-174)
WRECKSITE - SHARK SUBMARINE 1933-1942

1944

PT-279
PT-279
WRECKSITE - PT-279 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944

1945

LST-577
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-577 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

12 February

1944

USS Macaw (ASR-11)
USS Macaw (ASR-11) - Wikipedia
Submarine Rescue Ship (ASR)
WRECKSITE - MACAW SUBMARINE SUPPORT VESSEL 1942-1944

1945

USS Swordfish (SS-193)
USS Swordfish (SS-193) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Swordfish (SS-193)
WRECKSITE - SWORDFISH SUBMARINE 1937-1945


----------



## mhansen2

13 February

1944

LCT-220
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-220 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944


----------



## IsaacNewton

PT boats are almost throw away losses. 

The loss of the submarines is the big one.


----------



## mhansen2

14 February

1945

YMS-48
YMS-48
WRECKSITE - YMS-48 MINESWEEPER 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

15 February

1944

LCT-35
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index


----------



## mhansen2

16 February

1943

USS Amberjack (SS-219)
USS Amberjack (SS-219) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Amberjack (SS-219)
WRECKSITE - AMBERJACK SUBMARINE 1941-1943

1945

LCS-7
Landing Craft Support LCS(L)(3)

LCS-26
Landing Craft Support LCS(L)(3)

LCS-49
Landing Craft Support LCS(L)(3)


----------



## mhansen2

17 February

1945

LCI(G)-474
Landing Craft Infantry LCI(L)


----------



## mhansen2

18 February

1942

USS Truxtun (DD-229)
USS Truxtun (DD-229) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-229 USS TRUXTUN
WRECKSITE - TRUXTUN DESTROYER 1921-1942

USS Pollux (AKS-2)
USS Pollux (AKS-2) - Wikipedia
General Stores Issue Ship Photo Index
WRECKSITE - POLLUX CARGO SHIP 1939-1942

1944

YT-198
Harbor Tug (YT)
WRECKSITE - YT-198 TUG 1944

1945

USS Gamble (DD–123/DM-15)
USS Gamble (DD-123) - Wikipedia
DM-15 Gamble
WRECKSITE - GAMBLE MINELAYER (EX-DESTROYER) 1918-1945

YP-94
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31094.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?134215


----------



## mhansen2

19 February

1942

USS Peary (DD-226)
USS Peary (DD-226) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-226 USS PEARY
WRECKSITE - PEARY DESTROYER 1919-1942

USS Stewart (DD-224)
USS Stewart (DD-224) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-224 USS STEWART
WRECKSITE - STEWART DESTROYER 1920-1946


----------



## mhansen2

20 February

1943

YMS-133
Mine Warefare Ship Photo Index YMS
WRECKSITE - YMS-133 MINESWEEPER 1941-1943

1944

LST-348
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-348 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LCT-340
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-340 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

21 February

1945

USS Bismarck Sea (CVE-95)
USS Bismarck Sea - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS BISMARCK SEA (CVE-95)
WRECKSITE - BISMARCK SEA AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1944-1945

LCT-175
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-175 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1945
WRECKSITE - LCT-175 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1945


----------



## mhansen2

22 February

1943

YP-72
YP
WRECKSITE - YP-72 PATROL BOAT 1943

1944

PT-200
PT-200
WRECKSITE - PT-200 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

23 February

1943

YP-336
WRECKSITE - YP-336 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

24 February

1944

YC-523
WRECKSITE - YC-523 BARGE, LIGHTER 1944


----------



## mhansen2

25 February

1944

LCT-26
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-26 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

26 February

1944

USS Ailanthus (AN-38/YN-57)
USS Ailanthus (AN-38) - Wikipedia
Net Laying Ship (AN) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - AILANTHUS NETLAYER 1943-1944

PT-251
PT-251
WRECKSITE - PT-251 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

LST-349
Tank Landing Ship LST-349
WRECKSITE - LST-349 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LCT-36
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-36 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944


----------



## mhansen2

27 February

1942

USS Langley (CV-1/AV-3)
USS Langley (CV-1) - Wikipedia
Collier Photo Index (AC)
WRECKSITE - LANGLEY AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1912-1942

1944

USS Grayback (SS-208)
USS Grayback (SS-208) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grayback (SS-208)
WRECKSITE - GRAYBACK SUBMARINE 1940-1944


----------



## mhansen2

28 February

1942

USS Jacob Jones (DD-130)
USS Jacob Jones (DD-130) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-130 USS JACOB JONES
USS Jacob Jones (i) (DD 130)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Wickes class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - JACOB JONES DD-130 DESTROYER 1919-1942
WRECKSITE - JACOB JONES DESTROYER 1918-1942


----------



## mhansen2

29 February

1944

USS Trout (SS-202)
USS Trout (SS-202) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Trout (SS-202)
WRECKSITE - TROUT SUBMARINE 1939-1944


----------



## mhansen2

1 March

1942

USS Houston (CA-30)
USS Houston (CA-30) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL/CA-30 USS HOUSTON - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - HOUSTON CRUISER (HEAVY) 1929-1942

USS Edsall (DD-219)
USS Edsall (DD-219) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-219 USS EDSALL
WRECKSITE - EDSALL DESTROYER 1920-1942

USS Pillsbury (DD-227)
USS Pillsbury (DD-227) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-227 USS PILLSBURY
WRECKSITE - PILLSBURY DESTROYER 1920-1942

USS Pope (DD-225)
USS Pope (DD-225) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-225 USS POPE
WRECKSITE - POPE DESTROYER 1920-1942

USS Pecos (AO-6)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Pecos_(AO-6)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/19/19006.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?17572


----------



## mhansen2

2 March

1943

SC-1024
SC-1024
WRECKSITE - SC-1024 SUBMARINE CHASER 1943-1943

1945

LCT-1029
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-1029 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1945


----------



## mhansen2

3 March

1942

USS Perch (SS-176)
USS Perch (SS-176) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Perch (SS-176)
WRECKSITE - PERCH SUBMARINE 1935-1942

USS Asheville (PG-21)
USS Asheville (PG-21) - Wikipedia
PG-21 Asheville
WRECKSITE - ASHEVILLE GUNBOAT 1917-1942


----------



## mhansen2

4 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

5 March

1943

USS Grampus (SS-207)
USS Grampus (SS-207) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grampus (SS-207)
WRECKSITE - GRAMPUS SUBMARINE 1940-1943

1945

LCS-127
Landing Craft Support LCS(L)(3)


----------



## mhansen2

6 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

7 March

1944

PT-337
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-337 - Wikipedia
PT-337
WRECKSITE - PT-337 TORPEDO BOAT 1944-1944


----------



## mhansen2

8 March

1945

YF-926
WRECKSITE - YF-926 BARGE, LIGHTER 1945-1945


----------



## mhansen2

9 March

1944

USS Leopold (DE-319)
USS Leopold (DE-319) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 319 USS LEOPOLD
USS Leopold (DE 319)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer Escort of the Edsall class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - LEOPOLD DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1944


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

You're a dark dude.


----------



## mhansen2

Certainly not.  I'm just honoring those who fought for US freedom.


----------



## harmonica

so we see the US and German sub's casualties were highest %
under water/enclosed I guess making loss more probable
a tough ''job''.....foul air/hot/cold/no sun/restricted space/unnerving being under water/etc
...


----------



## mhansen2

10 March

1943

YC-1278
WRECKSITE - YC-1278 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

1944

SC-700
SC-700
WRECKSITE - SC-700 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

11 - 12 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

13 March

1942

PT-32
PT-32
WRECKSITE - PT-32 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942


----------



## mhansen2

14 March 

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

15 March

1942

USCGC Acacia (WAGL-200)
USCGC Acacia (WAGL-200) - Wikipedia
USCGC Acacia (WAGL 200) (American Lighthouse Tender) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - ACACIA LIGHTSHIP 1919-1942

1943

USS Triton (SS-201)
USS Triton (SS-201) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Triton(SS-201)
WRECKSITE - TRITON SUBMARINE 1939-1943


----------



## mhansen2

16 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

17 March

1943

PT-67
PT-67
WRECKSITE - PT-67 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943

PT-119
PT-119
WRECKSITE - PT-119 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

1944

PT-283
PT-283
WRECKSITE - PT-283 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

18 - 19 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

20 March

1943

YP-438
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31438.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-438 PATROL BOAT 1943

1945

USS Kete (SS-369)
USS Kete (SS-369) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Kete (SS-369)
WRECKSITE - KETE SUBMARINE 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

21 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

22 March

1945

YF-724
WRECKSITE - YF-724 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943-1945

YF-725
WRECKSITE - YF-725 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

23 March

1943

YC-869
WRECKSITE - YC-869 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

1944

YP-331
WRECKSITE - YP-331 PATROL BOAT 1944

LCT-315
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-315 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

24 - 25 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

26 March

1942

USS Atik (AK-101)
USS Atik (AK-101) - Wikipedia
Carolyn (ID 1608)
USS Atik (AK 101) (American Q-ship) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - ATIK CARGO SHIP 1912-1942

1944

USS Tullibee (SS-284)
USS Tullibee (SS-284) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Tullibee (SS-284)
WRECKSITE - TULLIBEE SUBMARINE 1942-1944

1945

USS Halligan (DD-584)
USS Halligan (DD-584) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-584 USS HALLIGAN
WRECKSITE - HALLIGAN DESTROYER 1943-1945

LCT-1090
Appendix C, USN losses from 7 December 1941-1 October 1945


----------



## mhansen2

27 March

1943

CG-85006
WRECKSITE - CG-85006 PATROL BOAT 1941-1943

1944

PT-121
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-121 - Wikipedia
PT-121
WRECKSITE - PT-121 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

PT-353
PT-353
WRECKSITE - PT-353 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

28 March

1945

USS Skylark (AM-63)
USS Skylark (AM-63) - Wikipedia
Skylark (AM 63)
WRECKSITE - SKYLARK MINESWEEPER 1942-1945

YR-43
WRECKSITE - YR-43 REPAIR SHIP 1945


----------



## mhansen2

29 - 31 March

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

1 April

1943

YP-235
WRECKSITE - YP-235 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

2 April

1945

USS Dickerson (DD-157/APD-21)
USS Dickerson (DD-157) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-157 / APD-21 USS DICKERSON
WRECKSITE - DICKERSON DESTROYER 1919-1945


----------



## mhansen2

3 April

1945

YMS-71
WRECKSITE - YMS-71 MINESWEEPER 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

4 April

1945

LST-675
Tank Landing Ship LST

LSM-12
Landing Ship Medium LSM
WRECKSITE - LSM-12 LSM (LANDING SHIP MEDIUM) 1945

LCI(G)-82
Landing Craft Infantry LCI
WRECKSITE - LCI-82 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1945


----------



## mhansen2

5 April

1944

YT-247
Harbor Tug (YT)
WRECKSITE - YT-247 TUG 1944

1945

USS Thornton (DD-270/AVD-11)
USS Thornton (DD-270) - Wikipedia
Seaplane Tender, Destroyer AVD


----------



## mhansen2

6 April

1945

USS Bush (DD-529)
USS Bush (DD-529) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-529 USS BUSH
WRECKSITE - BUSH DESTROYER 1942-1945

USS Colhoun (DD-801)
USS Colhoun (DD-801) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-801 USS COLHOUN
WRECKSITE - COLHOUN DESTROYER 1944-1945

USS Emmons (DD-457/DMS-22)
USS Emmons (DD-457) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-457 / DMS-22 USS EMMONS
WRECKSITE - EMMONS MINESWEEPER (EX-DESTROYER) 1941-1945

LST-447
USS LST-447 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-447 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

7 April

1943

USS Aaron Ward (DD-483)
USS Aaron Ward (DD-483) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-483 USS AARON WARD
WRECKSITE - AARON WARD DESTROYER 1941-1943

USS Pickerel (SS-177)
USS Pickerel (SS-177) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Pickerel (SS-177)
WRECKSITE - PICKEREL SUBMARINE 1935-1943

USS Kanawha (AO-1)
USS Kanawha (AO-1) - Wikipedia
Fleet Oiler (AO) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - KANAWHA TANKER 1913-1943


----------



## mhansen2

8 April

1942

USS Napa (AT-32)
USS Napa (AT-32) - Wikipedia
Fleet Tug (AT)
WRECKSITE - NAPA TUG 1919-1942

1945

USS Snook (SS-279)
USS Snook (SS-279) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Snook (SS-279)
WRECKSITE - SNOOK SUBMARINE 1942-1945

PGM-18
USS PGM-18 - Wikipedia
PC-1255
WRECKSITE - PGM-18 GUNBOAT 1943-1945

YMS-103
http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/19103.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14063


----------



## mhansen2

9 April

1942

PT-34
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-34 - Wikipedia
PT-34
WRECKSITE - PT-34 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942

1944

SC-984
SC-984
WRECKSITE - SC-984 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

10 April

1942

USS Finch (AM-9)
USS Finch (AM-9) - Wikipedia
Finch (AM 9)
WRECKSITE - FINCH MINESWEEPER 1918-1942

USS Dewey (YFD-1)
USS Dewey (YFD-1) - Wikipedia
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/0701.htm
WRECKSITE - DEWEY REPAIR SHIP 1905-1942

USS Canopus (AS-9)
USS Canopus (AS-9) - Wikipedia
Submarine Tender Photo Index (AD)
WRECKSITE - CANOPUS SUBMARINE SUPPORT VESSEL 1919-1942


----------



## mhansen2

11 April

1944

USS Holder (DE-401)
USS Holder (DE-401) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 401 USS HOLDER
WRECKSITE - HOLDER DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

12 April

1942

PT-35
PT-35
WRECKSITE - PT-35 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942

1944

PT-135
PT-135
WRECKSITE - PT-135 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

ATR-98/ATA-171
Rescue Tug (ATR)
WRECKSITE - ATR-98 TUG 1944

1945

USS Mannert L. Abele (DD-733)
USS Mannert L. Abele - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-733 USS MANNERT L. ABELE
WRECKSITE - MANNERT L. ABELE DESTROYER 1944-1945

LST-493
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/16/160493.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14082

LCT-66
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180066.htm

LCT-352
https://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/USN/USNatWar/USN-King-C.html

LCS-33
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/05/050033.htm


----------



## mhansen2

13 - 14 April

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

15 April

1942

PT-41
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-41 - Wikipedia
PT-41
WRECKSITE - PT-41 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1942

1943

YP-453
YP
WRECKSITE - YP-453 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

16 April

1945

USS Pringle (DD-477)
USS Pringle (DD-477) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-477 USS PRINGLE
WRECKSITE - PRINGLE DESTROYER 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

17 April

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

18 April

1943

YC-891
WRECKSITE - YC-891 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

1944

USS Gudgeon (SS-211)
USS Gudgeon (SS-211) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Gudgeon (SS-211)
WRECKSITE - GUDGEON SUBMARINE 1939-1944


----------



## mhansen2

19 April

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

20 April

1944

USS Lansdale (DD-426)
USS Lansdale (DD-426) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-426 USS LANSDALE
WRECKSITE - LANSDALE DESTROYER 1939-1944


----------



## mhansen2

21 April

1943

USS Grenadier (SS-210)
USS Grenadier (SS-210) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grenadier (SS-210)
WRECKSITE - GRENADIER SUBMARINE 1940-1943


----------



## mhansen2

22 April

1945

USS Swallow (AM-65)
USS Swallow (AM-65) - Wikipedia
Swallow (AM 65)
WRECKSITE - SWALLOW MINESWEEPER 1943-1945

SC-1019
SC-1019
WRECKSITE - SC-1019 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1945

LCS-15
Landing Craft Support LCS(L)(3)
WRECKSITE - LCS LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

23 April

1943

YP-422
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31422.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-422 PATROL BOAT 1941-1943
See account of Commanding Officer, Lt. L. Ron Hubbard

1945

USS Eagle Boat 56 (PE-56)
USS Eagle Boat 56 (PE-56) - Wikipedia
PE-56
USS PE-56 (PE-56)  of the US Navy - American Patrol craft of the Eagle class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - PE-56 PATROL BOAT 1919-1945


----------



## mhansen2

24 April

1945

USS Frederick C. Davis (DE-136)
USS Frederick C. Davis (DE-136) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 136 USS FREDRICK C. DAVIS
USS Frederick C. Davis (DE 136)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer Escort of the Edsall class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - FREDERICK C. DAVIS DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

25 April

1943

YP-481
WRECKSITE - YP-481 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

26 April

1942

USS Sturtevant (DD-240)
USS Sturtevant (DD-240) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-240 USS STURTEVANT
WRECKSITE - STURTEVANT DESTROYER 1919-1942

1943

YP-47
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31047.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-47 PATROL BOAT 1924-1943


----------



## mhansen2

27 April

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

28 April

1942

YP-77
YP
WRECKSITE - YP-77 PATROL BOAT (EX-SUBMARINE CHASER) (EX-YACHT) 1931-1942

1944

LST-507
USS LST-507 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-507 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944
WRECKSITE - LST-507 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944

LST-531
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-531 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

29 April

1944

PT-346
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-346 - Wikipedia
PT-346
WRECKSITE - PT-346 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944

PT-347
PT-347
WRECKSITE - PT-347 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

30 April

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

1 May

1944

YP-95
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31095.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-95 PATROL BOAT 1944


----------



## mhansen2

2 May

1942

USS Mindanao (PR-8)
USS Mindanao (PR-8) - Wikipedia
PR-8 Mindanao
WRECKSITE - MINDANAO RIVER GUNBOAT 1926-1942

USS Cythera (SP-575/PY-26)
USS Cythera (PY-26) - Wikipedia
Cythera SP-575
USS Cythera (PY 26) (American Patrol yacht) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - CYTHERA PATROL BOAT 1907-1942

1943

CG-58012
WRECKSITE - CG-58012 PATROL BOAT 1943

1944

USS Parrott (DD-218)
USS Parrott (DD-218) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-218 USS PARROTT

1945

YMS-481
Mine Warefare Ship Photo Index YMS-480
WRECKSITE - YMS-481 MINESWEEPER 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

3 May

1942

USS Pigeon (ASR-6)
USS Pigeon (ASR-6) - Wikipedia
Pigeon (AM 47)
WRECKSITE - PIGEON MINESWEEPER 1919-1942

1943

LCT-23
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-23 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943

1945

USS Little (DD-803)
USS Little (DD-803) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-803 USS LITTLE
WRECKSITE - LITTLE DESTROYER 1944-1945

USS Lagarto (SS-371)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Lagarto_(SS-371)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08371.htm
http://www.oneternalpatrol.com/uss-lagarto-371-loss.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?15239

LSM-195
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/06/06195.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?135145


----------



## mhansen2

4 May

1942

USS Tanager (AM-5)
USS Tanager (AM-5) - Wikipedia
Tanager (AM 5)
WRECKSITE - TANAGER MINESWEEPER 1918-1942

1945

USS Luce (DD-522)
USS Luce (DD-522) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-522 USS LUCE
WRECKSITE - LUCE DESTROYER 1943-1945

USS Morrison (DD-560)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Morrison_(DD-560)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/560.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?135148

PGM-17
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_PGM-17
http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/11017.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132306

LSM(R)-190
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_LSM(R)-190
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/06/06190.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?17237

LSM-194
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/06/06194.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?135150

LCT-1358
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/181358.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?135157


----------



## mhansen2

5 May

1942

USS Quail (AM-15)
USS Quail (AM-15) - Wikipedia
Quail (AM 15)
WRECKSITE - QUAIL MINESWEEPER 1919-1942

USS Luzon (PG-47)
USS Luzon (PG-47) - Wikipedia
PG-47 Luzon
WRECKSITE - LUZON RIVER GUNBOAT 1926-1942

USS Oahu (PR-6)
USS Oahu (PR-6) - Wikipedia
PR-6 Oahu
WRECKSITE - OAHU RIVER GUNBOAT 1926-1942

USS Vaga (YT-116)
Harbor Tug (YT)
WRECKSITE - VAGA TUG 1910-1942

Fisheries II
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisheries_II

Maryann (yacht)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryann_(yacht)


----------



## mhansen2

6 May

1943

YF-575
WRECKSITE - YF-575 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

1944

USS Fechteler (DE-157)
USS Fechteler (DE-157) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 157 USS FECHTELER
USS Fechteler (i) (DE 157)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer Escort of the Buckley class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - FECHTELER DESTROYER 1943-1944

PT-247
PT-247
WRECKSITE - PT-247 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

USS Genesee (AT-55)
USS Genesee (AT-55) - Wikipedia
Fleet Tug (AT)
WRECKSITE - GENESEE TUG 1942


----------



## mhansen2

7 May

1942

USS Sims (DD-409)
USS Sims (DD-409) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-409 USS SIMS
WRECKSITE - SIMS DESTROYER 1939-1942

USS Neosho (AO-23)
USS Neosho (AO-23) - Wikipedia
Fleet Oiler (AO) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - NEOSHO TANKER 1939-1942


----------



## mhansen2

8 May

1942

USS Lexington (CV-2)
USS Lexington (CV-2) - Wikipedia
Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS LEXINGTON (CV-2)
WRECKSITE - LEXINGTON AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1921-1942
Wreck of Aircraft Carrier USS Lexington Located in Coral Sea After 76 Years | Paul Allen


----------



## mhansen2

9 May

1944

PC-558
USS PC-558 - Wikipedia
PC-558
WRECKSITE - PC-558 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1944
USS PC-558 (PC-558)  of the US Navy - American Patrol craft of the PC-461 class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

USS Shahaka (YTM-368)
http://www.navsource.org/archives//14/0368.htm
WRECKSITE - SHAHAKA TUG 1943-1944

1945

USS Oberrender (DE-344)
USS Oberrender - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 344 USS OBERRENDER
WRECKSITE - OBERRENDER DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

10 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

11 May

1944

YF-415
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/43415.htm
WRECKSITE - YF-415 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

12 - 14 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

15 May

1944

LCT-984
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-984 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944
WRECKSITE - LCT-988 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944

LCT-988
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-988 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

16 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

17 May

1947

Hulk of former USS Oklahoma (BB-37)
USS Oklahoma (BB-37) - Wikipedia
Battleship Photo Index BB-37 USS OKLAHOMA
WRECKSITE - OKLAHOMA BATTLESHIP 1914-1947


----------



## mhansen2

18 May

1945

USS Longshaw (DD-559)
USS Longshaw (DD-559) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-559 USS LONGSHAW
WRECKSITE - LONGSHAW DESTROYER 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

19 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

20 May

1942

YP-387
AMc-200
WRECKSITE - YP-387 PATROL BOAT 1941-1942

1945

LST-808
Tank Landing Ship
WRECKSITE - LST-808 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

21 May

1944

LST-43
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-43 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944

LST-69
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-69 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LST-179
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/16/160179.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14068

LST-353
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_LST-353
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/16/160353.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14088

LST-480
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_LST-480
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/16/160480.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14079

LCT-961
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180961.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137640

LCT-963
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180963.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137641

LCT-983
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180983.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137642


----------



## mhansen2

22 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

23 May

1942

YP-277
WRECKSITE - YP-277 PATROL BOAT (EX-FISHING SHIP) 1937-1942

1943

PT-165
PT-165
WRECKSITE - PT-165 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

PT-173
PT-173
WRECKSITE - PT-173 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

USS Niagara (CMc-2/PG-52/AGP-1)
USS Niagara (PG-52) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

25 May

1945

LSM-135
USS LSM-135 - Wikipedia
Landing Ship Medium LSM-136
WRECKSITE - LSM-135 LSM (LANDING SHIP MEDIUM) 1944-1945

USS Barry (DD-248/APD-29)
USS Barry (DD-248) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-248 / APD-29 USS BARRY
WRECKSITE - BARRY DESTROYER 1921-1945

USS Bates (DE-68/APD-47)
USS Bates (DE-68) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 68 /APD- 47 USS BATES
WRECKSITE - BATES DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

26 May

1945

PC-1603
USS PC-1603 - Wikipedia
PC-1603
WRECKSITE - PC-1603 SUBMARINE CHASER (EX-MINESWEEPER) 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

27 May

1944

PT-339
PT-339
WRECKSITE - PT-339 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

28 May

1945

USS Drexler (DD-741)
USS Drexler - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-741 USS DREXLER
WRECKSITE - DREXLER DESTROYER 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

29 May

1944

USS Block Island (CVE-21/AVG-21/ACV-21)
USS Block Island (CVE-21) - Wikipedia
Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS BLOCK ISLAND (ACV-21)
WRECKSITE - BLOCK ISLAND AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1943-1944
USS Block Island (ii) (CVE 21)  of the US Navy - American Escort carrier of the Bogue class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## IsaacNewton

mhansen2 said:


> 29 May
> 
> 1944
> 
> USS Block Island (CVE-21/AVG-21/ACV-21)
> USS Block Island (CVE-21) - Wikipedia
> Escort Carrier Photo Index: USS BLOCK ISLAND (ACV-21)
> WRECKSITE - BLOCK ISLAND AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1943-1944
> USS Block Island (ii) (CVE 21)  of the US Navy - American Escort carrier of the Bogue class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net




Interesting, a small escort carrier that was torpedoed by a German sub off the Canary Islands in the Atlantic. The only US carrier sunk in the Atlantic during WW2.


----------



## mhansen2

30 May

1943

LCT-28
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-28 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

31 May

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

1 June

1944

USS Herring (SS-233)
USS Herring - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Herring (SS-233)
WRECKSITE - HERRING SUBMARINE 1941-1944


----------



## mhansen2

2 June

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

3 June

1942

USS Bunting (AMc-7)
USS Bunting (AMc-7) - Wikipedia
Bunting (AMc 7)
WRECKSITE - BUNTING MINESWEEPER 1935-1942


----------



## mhansen2

4 June

1943

PC-496
USS PC-496 - Wikipedia
Submarine Chaser PC
WRECKSITE - PC-496 SUBMARINE CHASER 1941-1943


----------



## mhansen2

5 June

1944

USS Osprey (AM–56)
USS Osprey (AM-56) - Wikipedia
Osprey (AM 56)
WRECKSITE - OSPREY II MINESWEEPER 1940-1944


----------



## mhansen2

6 June

1942

USS Hammann (DD-412)
USS Hammann (DD-412) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-412 USS HAMMANN
WRECKSITE - HAMMANN DESTROYER 1939-1942

1944

USS Corry (DD-463)
USS Corry (DD-463) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-463 USS CORRY
WRECKSITE - CORRY DESTROYER 1940-1944

PC-1261
USS PC-1261 - Wikipedia
PC-1261
WRECKSITE - PC-1261 SUBMARINE CHASER 1943-1944

LCT-25
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-25 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1944

LCT-27
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180027.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11785

LCT-30
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180030.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11786

LCT-197
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180197.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11788

LCT-294
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180294.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?137749

LCT-305
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180305.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?2722

LCT-332
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180332.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11791

LCT-362
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180362.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11792

LCT-364
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180364.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11793

LCT-555
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180555.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11799

LCT-593
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180593.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11801

LCT-597
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180597.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11802

LCT-612
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180612.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11803

LCT-703
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180703.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11804

LCT-777
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180777.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?2720

LCI(L)-85
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150085.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11807

LCI(L)-91
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150091.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11808

LCI(L)-92
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150092.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11809

LCI(L)-93
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_LCI(L)-93
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150093.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11810

LCI(L)-232
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150232.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11812

LCI(L)-497
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150497.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11814

LCI(L)-553
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/15/150553.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11815

1945

USS Sheepscot (AOG-24)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Sheepscot_(AOG-24)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/20/2024.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?232996


----------



## mhansen2

7 June

1942

USS Yorktown (CV-5)
USS Yorktown (CV-5) - Wikipedia
Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS YORKTOWN (CV-5)
WRECKSITE - YORKTOWN AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1936-1942

USS Gannet (AM-41/AVP-8)
USS Gannet (AM-41) - Wikipedia
AM-41 Gannet
USS Gannet (AVP 8)  of the US Navy - American Minesweeper of the Lapwing class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - GANNET TUG 1919-1942

1944

USS Tide (AM-125)
USS Tide (AM-125) - Wikipedia
AM-125 Tide
WRECKSITE - TIDE MINESWEEPER 1942-1944

LCT-458
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-458 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1944

LCT-486
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/180486.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11796

USS Susan B. Anthony (AP-72)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Susan_B._Anthony_(AP-72)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/22/22072.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?2244


----------



## mhansen2

8 June

1944

USS Glennon (DD-620)
USS Glennon (DD-620) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-620 USS GLENNON
WRECKSITE - GLENNON DESTROYER 1942-1944

USS Meredith (DD-726)
USS Meredith (DD-726) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-726 USS MEREDITH
WRECKSITE - MEREDITH DESTROYER 1943-1944

USS Rich (DE-695)
USS Rich (DE-695) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 695 USS RICH
WRECKSITE - RICH DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1944

LST-499
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-499 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944

LCT-244
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?2721

1945

USS Salute (AM-294)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Salute_(AM-294)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/02294.htm
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?30488


----------



## mhansen2

9 June

1944

LST-314
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-314 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944

LST-376
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-376 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

10 June

1944

LCT-209
USS LCT-209 - Wikipedia
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-209 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944

1945

USS William D. Porter (DD-579)
USS William D. Porter (DD-579) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-579 USS WILLIAM D. PORTER
WRECKSITE - WILLIAM D. PORTER DESTROYER 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

11 June

1943

PT-22
PT-22
WRECKSITE - PT-22 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1943

1944

LST-496
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-496 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944

LCI(L)-219
Landing Craft Infantry LCI(L)
WRECKSITE - LCI-219 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1942-1944

USS Partridge (AM-16/AT(O)-138)
USS Partridge (AM-16) - Wikipedia
Partridge (AM 16)
WRECKSITE - PARTRIDGE TUG 1918-1944


----------



## mhansen2

12 June

1943

USS R-12 (SS-89)
USS R-12 (SS-89) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS R-12 (SS-89)
WRECKSITE - R-12 SUBMARINE 1916-1943


----------



## mhansen2

13 June

1943

USCGC Escanaba (WPG-77)
USCGC Escanaba (WPG-77) - Wikipedia
USCGC ESCANABA (WPG-77)
WRECKSITE - ESCANABA ESCORT VESSEL 1932-1943


----------



## mhansen2

14 June

1944

USS Golet (SS-361)
USS Golet - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Golet (SS-361)
WRECKSITE - GOLET SUBMARINE 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

15 June

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

16 June

1945

USS Twiggs (DD-591)
USS Twiggs (DD-591) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-591 USS TWIGGS
WRECKSITE - TWIGGS DESTROYER 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

17 June

1943

SC-740
SC-740
WRECKSITE - SC-740 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1943


LCI(G)-468
Landing Craft Infantry LCI
WRECKSITE - LCI-468 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

18 June

1943

USS Ronaki (IX-94)
Miscellaneous Photo Index
WRECKSITE - RONAKI CARGO SHIP 1922-1943

1944

PT-63
PT-63
WRECKSITE - PT-63 TORPEDO BOAT 1941-1944

PT-107
PT-107
WRECKSITE - PT-107 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

1945

YMS-50
USS YMS-50 - Wikipedia
YMS-50
WRECKSITE - YMS-50 MINESWEEPER 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

19 June

1942

USS S–27 (SS–132)
USS S-27 (SS-132) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-27 (SS-132)
WRECKSITE - S-27 SUBMARINE 1919-1942

YP-389
USS YP-389 - Wikipedia
AMc-202
WRECKSITE - YP-389 PATROL BOAT 1941-1942

1944

LST-523
Tank Landing Ship LST-523
WRECKSITE - LST-523 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1944-1944

ATR-15

Rescue Tug (ATR)
WRECKSITE - ATR-15 TUG 1944-1944

1945

USS Bonefish (SS-223)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bonefish_(SS-223)
http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08223.htm
http://www.oneternalpatrol.com/uss-bonefish-223-loss.html
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?30501


----------



## mhansen2

20 June

1943

LCT-208
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-208 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

21 June

1944

USCGC-83415
WRECKSITE - USCGC-83415 PATROL BOAT 1943-1944

USCGC-83471
WRECKSITE - USCGC-83471 PATROL BOAT 1943-1944

1945

LSM-59
Landing Ship Medium LSM
WRECKSITE - LSM-59 LSM (LANDING SHIP MEDIUM) 1944-1945


----------



## mhansen2

22 June

1943

SC-751
SC-751
WRECKSITE - SC-751 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1943

LST-333
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-333 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

23 June

1943

USS Aludra (AK-72)
USS Aludra (AK-72) - Wikipedia
Cargo Ship (AK) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - ALUDRA CARGO SHIP 1942-1943

USS Deimos (AK-78)
USS Deimos (AK-78) - Wikipedia
Cargo Ship (AK) Photo Index
WRECKSITE - DEIMOS CARGO SHIP 1943-1943


----------



## mhansen2

24 June

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

25 June

1944 

PT-193
PT-193
WRECKSITE - PT-193 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

26 June

1943

USS Runner (SS-275)
USS Runner (SS-275) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Runner (SS-275)
WRECKSITE - RUNNER SUBMARINE 1941-1943

1945

YMS-39
Mine Warfare Ship Photo Index YMS
WRECKSITE - YMS-39 MINESWEEPER 1941-1945

YMS-365
YMS-365
WRECKSITE - YMS-365 MINESWEEPER 1942-1945


----------



## mhansen2

27 June

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

28 June

1943

USS Redwing (AM-48/ARS-4)
USS Redwing (AM-48) - Wikipedia
Redwing (AM 48)
WRECKSITE - REDWING SALVAGE VESSEL 1919-1943


----------



## mhansen2

29 June

1944

USS Valor (AMc-108)
USS Valor (AMc-108) - Wikipedia
Mine Warfare Ship Photo Index AMc
WRECKSITE - VALOR MINESWEEPER 1941-1944


----------



## mhansen2

30 June

1942

USS Hornbill (AMc-13)
USS Hornbill (AMc-13) - Wikipedia
Hornbill (AMc 13)
WRECKSITE - HORNBILL MINESWEEPER 1938-1942

YP-128
WRECKSITE - YP-128 PATROL BOAT 1942

YP-270
WRECKSITE - YP-270 PATROL BOAT 1942

1943

USS McCawley (AP-10/APA-4)
USS McCawley (APA-4) - Wikipedia
Attack Transport APA-4 McCawley
WRECKSITE - MCCAWLEY PASSENGER/CARGO SHIP (EX-PASSENGER SHIP) 1928-1943


----------



## mhansen2

1 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

2 July

1944

YMS-350
YMS-350
WRECKSITE - YMS-350 MINESWEEPER 1943-1944
USS YMS-350 (YMS-350)  of the US Navy - American Minesweeper of the YMS class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

3 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

4 July

1943

PT-153
PT-153
WRECKSITE - PT-153 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

1944

USS S-28 (SS-133)
USS S-28 (SS-133) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-28 (SS-133)
WRECKSITE - S-28 SUBMARINE 1919-1944


----------



## mhansen2

5 July

1943

USS Strong (DD-467)
USS Strong (DD-467) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-467 USS STRONG
WRECKSITE - STRONG DESTROYER 1942-1943

PT-158
PT-158
WRECKSITE - PT-158 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

6 July

1943

USS Helena (CL-50)
USS Helena (CL-50) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CL-50 USS HELENA - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - HELENA CRUISER (LIGHT) 1939-1943


----------



## mhansen2

7 - 8 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

9 July

1944

USS Swerve (AM-121)
USS Swerve (AM-121) - Wikipedia
Swerve (AM 121)
WRECKSITE - SWERVE MINESWEEPER 1943-1944

1945

YMS-84
YMS-84
WRECKSITE - YMS-84 MINESWEEPER 1941-1945


----------



## whitehall

While I was waiting for my wife during a doctor's appointment I picked up a Smithsonian copy regarding the WW2 Pearl Harbor attack As usual the scientific based information source was big on numbers of planes and the time the (40 square mile) Japanese armada took to get to Hawaii but to my surprise the Smith's actually touched on the U.S.'s insane racist assumption at the time that the Japanese were incapable of building a ship that would float or piloting a plane. The Smith's hinted at but avoided direct criticism of COS George Marshall who had the evidence in his hands hours before the attack but failed to alert Hawaii.


----------



## mhansen2

One of the best books about US errors concerning Pearl Harbor is Gordon Prange's "At Dawn We Slept."

https://www.amazon.com/At-Dawn-We-Slept-Untold/dp/0140157344&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## mhansen2

10 July

1943

USS Maddox (DD-622)
USS Maddox (DD-622) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-622 USS MADDOX
WRECKSITE - MADDOX DESTROYER 1942-1943
USS Maddox (ii) (DD 622)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Bristol class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

LST-313
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-313 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943

1945

SC-521
Submarine Chaser SC
WRECKSITE - SC-521 SUBMARINE CHASER 1941-1945


----------



## mhansen2

11 July

1943

USS Sentinel (AM-113)
USS Sentinel (AM-113) - Wikipedia
Sentinel (AM 113)
WRECKSITE - SENTINEL MINESWEEPER 1942-1943

LST-158
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-158 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

12 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

13 July

1943

USS Gwin (DD-433)
USS Gwin (DD-433) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-433 USS GWIN
WRECKSITE - GWIN DESTROYER 1941-1943


----------



## mhansen2

14 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

15 July

1944

PT-133
PT-133
WRECKSITE - PT-133 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

16 - 17 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

18 July

1943

LST-342
USS LST-342 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-342 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943
WRECKSITE - LST-342 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943

YF-487
Listed in one source as lost “In Caribbean,” but no other details found.

1944

PGM-7
USS PGM-7 - Wikipedia
PGM-7
WRECKSITE - PGM-7 GUNBOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

19 July

1942

USS Keshena
http://www.nc-wreckdiving.com/WRECKS/KESHENA/KESHENA.HTML
WRECKSITE - KESHENA TUG 1919-1942


----------



## mhansen2

20 July

1943

PT-166
PT-166
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14098


----------



## mhansen2

21 - 23 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

24 July

1945

USS Underhill (DE-682)
USS Underhill (DE-682) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 682  USS UNDERHILL
WRECKSITE - UNDERHILL DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

25 July

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

26 July

1944

USS Robalo (SS-273)
USS Robalo - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Robalo (SS-273)
WRECKSITE - ROBALO SUBMARINE 1942-1944


----------



## mhansen2

27 July

1945

LCT-1050
WRECKSITE - LCT-1050 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1945


----------



## mhansen2

28 July

No reported losses.


----------



## harmonica

if I'm not mistaken, more sailors were KIA at Guadalcanal then USMC/Army


> The grim land battles waged by the Marines cost 1,592 lives. It is less well known that naval deaths were three times larger. By the end of the seven naval battles in the Solomons over 5,000 Americans had been killed at sea.


A Heavy Toll: The Ferocious Guadalcanal Naval Battles - Accelawrate


----------



## mhansen2

Some have made dark jokes about how easy sailors had it compared to "grunts."  On the whole, that may be true, but if your ship is hit, there's no fox hole to dive into.  You either fight the damage, go over the side or down with the ship.
Former AO-1 and trusty, crusty Shellback.


----------



## mhansen2

29 July

1945

USS Callaghan (DD-792)
USS Callaghan (DD-792) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-792 USS CALLAGHAN
WRECKSITE - CALLAGHAN DESTROYER 1943-1945


----------



## mhansen2

30 July

1944

YMS-304
YMS-304
WRECKSITE - YMS-304 MINESWEEPER 1942-1944

YMS-378
YMS-378
WRECKSITE - YMS-378 MINESWEEPER 1943-1944

1945

USS Indianapolis (CA-35)
USS Indianapolis (CA-35) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CA-35 USS INDIANAPOLIS - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - INDIANAPOLIS CRUISER (HEAVY) 1932-1945


----------



## mhansen2

31 July

1942

USS Grunion (SS-216)
USS Grunion - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grunion (SS-216)
WRECKSITE - GRUNION SUBMARINE 1941-1942


----------



## mhansen2

1 August

1943

PT-117
PT-117
WRECKSITE - PT-117 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

PT-164
PT-164
WRECKSITE - PT-164 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

2 August

1943

PT-109
Motor Torpedo Boat PT-109 - Wikipedia
PT-109
WRECKSITE - PT-109 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943
John F. Kennedy and PT 109 - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum


1944

USS Fiske (DE-143)
USS Fiske (DE-143) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 143 USS FISKE
WRECKSITE - FISKE DESTROYER ESCORT 1943-1944
USS Fiske (i) (DE 143)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer Escort of the Edsall class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

3 August

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

4 August

1942

USS Tucker (DD-374)
USS Tucker (DD-374) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-374 USS TUCKER
WRECKSITE - TUCKER DESTROYER 1936-1942


----------



## mhansen2

5 August

1943

USS Plymouth (PG-57)
USS Plymouth (PG-57) - Wikipedia
PG-57 Plymouth
WRECKSITE - PLYMOUTH GUNBOAT 1931-1943
USS Plymouth (PG 57) (American Gunboat) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

6 August

1945

USS Bullhead (SS-332)
USS Bullhead - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
WRECKSITE - BULLHEAD SUBMARINE 1943-1945
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Bullhead (SS-332)

YF-777
United States Navy Losses World War II


----------



## mhansen2

7 August

1944

LCT-182
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-182 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1944


----------



## mhansen2

8 August

1942

USS George F. Elliott (AP-13)
USS George F. Elliott (AP-13) - Wikipedia
Transport (AP_
WRECKSITE - GEORGE F. ELLIOTT CARGO SHIP 1918-1942

1943

PT-113
PT-113
WRECKSITE - PT-113 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

9 August

1942

USS Astoria (CA-34)
USS Astoria (CA-34) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CA-34 USS ASTORIA - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - ASTORIA CRUISER (HEAVY) 1933-1942

USS Quincy (CA-39)
USS Quincy (CA-39) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CA-39 USS QUINCY - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - QUINCY CRUISER (HEAVY) 1936-1942

USS Vincennes (CA-44)
USS Vincennes (CA-44) - Wikipedia
Cruiser Photo Index CA-44 USS VINCENNES - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy
WRECKSITE - VINCENNES CRUISER (HEAVY) 1936-1942

USS Jarvis (DD-393)
USS Jarvis (DD-393) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-393 USS JARVIS
WRECKSITE - JARVIS DESTROYER 1937-1942

1943

LST-318
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-318 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943

LCT-311
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-311 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943

1944

PT-509
PT-509
WRECKSITE - PT-509 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

10 - 11 August

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

12 August

1944

USS Flier (SS-250)
USS Flier - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
WRECKSITE - FLIER SUBMARINE 1942-1944
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Flier (SS-250)


----------



## mhansen2

13 August

1943

USS John Penn (APA-23)
USS John Penn (APA-23) - Wikipedia
Attack Transport APA-23 John Penn
WRECKSITE - JOHN PENN CARGO SHIP 1931-1943


----------



## mhansen2

14 August

1942

USS S-39 (SS-144)
USS S-39 (SS-144) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
WRECKSITE - S-39 SUBMARINE 1919-1942
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-39 (SS-144)

1943

YC-970
WRECKSITE - YC-970 BARGE, LIGHTER 1943

1944

LST-921
USS LST-921 - Wikipedia
WRECKSITE - LST-921 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1944
USS LST-921 (American Landing ship) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


----------



## mhansen2

15 August

1944

LST-282
Tank Landing Ship LST-282
WRECKSITE - LST-282 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

16 August

1944

PT-202
PT-202
WRECKSITE - PT-202 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

PT-218
PT-218
WRECKSITE - PT-218 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1944

YMS-24
YMS-24
WRECKSITE - YMS-24 MINESWEEPER 1941-1944
WRECKSITE - YMS-24 MINESWEEPER 1941-1944


----------



## mhansen2

17 August

1943

LCI(L)-1
Landing Craft Infantry LCI
WRECKSITE - LCI-1 LCI (LANDING CRAFT INFANTRY) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

18 August

1943

LST-396
Tank Landing Ship LST
WRECKSITE - LST-396 LST (LANDING SHIP TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

19 – 21 August

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

22 August

1942

USS Blue (DD-387)
USS Blue (DD-387) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-387 USS BLUE
WRECKSITE - BLUE DESTROYER 1937-1942

USS Ingraham (DD-444)
USS Ingraham (DD-444) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-444 USS INGRAHAM
WRECKSITE - INGRAHAM DESTROYER 1941-1942


----------



## mhansen2

23 August

1943

USS Crow (AMc-20)
USS Crow (AMc-20) - Wikipedia
Crow (AMc 20)
WRECKSITE - CROW MINESWEEPER 1935-1943

SC-694
USS SC-694 - Wikipedia
SC-694
WRECKSITE - SC-694 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1943

SC-696
SC-696
WRECKSITE - SC-696 SUBMARINE CHASER 1942-1943

1944

PT-555
PT-555
WRECKSITE - PT-555 TORPEDO BOAT 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

24 August

1944

USS Harder (SS-257)
USS Harder (SS-257) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
WRECKSITE - HARDER SUBMARINE 1942-1944
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Harder (SS-257)


----------



## mhansen2

25 - 26 August

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

27 August

1943

LCT-319
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-319 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

28 - 29 August

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

30 August

1942

USS Colhoun (DD-85/APD-2)
USS Colhoun (DD-85) - Wikipedia
High-speed Transport APD-2 Colhoun
WRECKSITE - COLHOUN DESTROYER 1918-1942


----------



## mhansen2

31 August

1943

LCT-154
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-154 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

1 September

1944

YMS-21
YMS-21
WRECKSITE - YMS-21 MINESWEEPER 1941-1944


----------



## mhansen2

2 - 3 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

4 September

1943

LCI(L)-339
USS LCI(L)-339 - Wikipedia
Landing Craft Infantry LCI(L)


----------



## mhansen2

5 September

1942

USS Gregory (DD-82/APD-3)
USS Gregory (DD-82) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-82 / APD-3 USS GREGORY
WRECKSITE - GREGORY DESTROYER 1918-1942

USS Little (DD-79/APD-4)
USS Little (DD-79) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD 79 / APD-4 USS LITTLE
WRECKSITE - LITTLE DESTROYER 1922-1942

1943

YP-279
WRECKSITE - YP-279 PATROL BOAT 1943


----------



## mhansen2

6 September

1942

YP-74
YP
WRECKSITE - YP-74 PATROL BOAT 1942


----------



## mhansen2

7 September

1943

PT-118
PT-118
WRECKSITE - PT-118 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943

PT-172
PT-172
WRECKSITE - PT-172 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

8 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

9 September

1942

USCGC Muskeget (WAG-48)
USS Muskeget (AG-48) - Wikipedia
Miscellaneous (AG) Photo Index
USS Muskeget (WAG 48) (American Weather ship) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

YP-346
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31346.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-346 PATROL BOAT 1942

1943

USS Grayling (SS-209)
USS Grayling (SS-209) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grayling (SS-209)
WRECKSITE - GRAYLING SUBMARINE 1940-1943

LCT-366
WRECKSITE - LCT-366 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943

USS Nauset (AT-89)
USS Nauset (AT-89) - Wikipedia
Fleet Tug (AT)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179039


----------



## mhansen2

9 September

1942

USCGC Muskeget (WAG-48)
USS Muskeget (AG-48) - Wikipedia
Miscellaneous (AG) Photo Index
USS Muskeget (WAG 48) (American Weather ship) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net

YP-346
http://www.navsource.org/archives/14/31346.htm
WRECKSITE - YP-346 PATROL BOAT 1942

1943

USS Grayling (SS-209)
USS Grayling (SS-209) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Grayling (SS-209)
WRECKSITE - GRAYLING SUBMARINE 1940-1943

LCT-366
WRECKSITE - LCT-366 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943

USS Nauset (AT-89)
USS Nauset (AT-89) - Wikipedia
Fleet Tug (AT)
WRECKSITE - NAUSET TUG 1943-1943


----------



## mhansen2

10 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

11 September

1943

USS Rowan (DD-405)
USS Rowan (DD-405) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-405 USS ROWAN
USS Rowan (DD 405)  of the US Navy - American Destroyer of the Benham class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
WRECKSITE - ROWAN DESTROYER 1938-1943

LCT-71
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-71 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943

USS Navajo (AT-64)
USS Navajo (AT-64) - Wikipedia
Fleet Tug (AT)
WRECKSITE - NAVAJO TUG 1940-1943


----------



## mhansen2

12 September

1944

USS Noa (DD-343/APD-24)
USS Noa (DD-343) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-343 / APD-24 USS NOA
WRECKSITE - NOA DESTROYER 1921-1944

YMS-409
YMS-409
WRECKSITE - YMS-409 MINESWEEPER 1943-1944


----------



## mhansen2

13 September

1944

USS Perry (DD-340/DMS-17)
USS Perry (DD-340) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-340 / DMS-17 USS PERRY
WRECKSITE - PERRY MINESWEEPER 1920-1944

USS Warrington (DD-383)
USS Warrington (DD-383) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-383 USS WARRINGTON
WRECKSITE - WARRINGTON DESTROYER 1935-1944


----------



## mhansen2

14 September

1944

YAG-17
Miscellaneous Photo Index

USCGC Bedloe (WSC-128)
WRECKSITE - BEDLOE PATROL BOAT (EX-CUTTER 1 MAST) 1927-1944

USCGC Jackson (WSC-142)
WRECKSITE - JACKSON CUTTER 1 MAST 1927-1944

Vineyard Sound Lightship LS-73
WRECKSITE - VINEYARD SOUND LIGHTSHIP LS-73 LIGHTSHIP 1901-1944


----------



## mhansen2

15 September

1942

USS Wasp (CV-7)
USS Wasp (CV-7) - Wikipedia
Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS WASP (CV-7)
WRECKSITE - WASP AIRCRAFT CARRIER 1936-1942

1943

LCT-19
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-19 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1940-1943

LCT-241
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
WRECKSITE - LCT-241 LCT (LANDING CRAFT TANK) 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

16 September

1945

SC-632, YMS-98, -341, -421, -472 are lost in Typhoon Ida off Okinawa; not to enemy action.


----------



## mhansen2

17 September

1943

PT-136
PT-136
WRECKSITE - PT-136 TORPEDO BOAT 1942-1943


----------



## mhansen2

18 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

19 September

1944

PT-371
PT-371

LCI(G)-459
Landing Craft Infantry LCI


----------



## mhansen2

20 September

1943

YF-579
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179168


----------



## mhansen2

21 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

22 September

1943

APC-35
Small Coastal Transport (APc)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179178


----------



## mhansen2

23 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

24 September

1944

YMS-19
Mine Warfare Ship Photo Index YMS-19
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?13991


----------



## mhansen2

25 September

1943

USS Skill (AM-115)
USS Skill (AM-115) - Wikipedia
AM-115 Skill
USS Skill (AM 115)  of the US Navy - American Minesweeper of the Auk class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14212

LST-167
USS LST-167 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST

1944

USS Miantonomah (CM-10/CMc-5)
USS Miantonomah (CMc-5) - Wikipedia
CM-10 Miantonomah
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?2746


----------



## mhansen2

26 September

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

27 September

1943

USS Pompano (SS-181) – Loss date approximate.
USS Pompano (SS-181) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Pompano (SS-181)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132333

1944

LCT-823
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index

YG-39
Garbage Lighter (YG)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?140689


----------



## mhansen2

28 September

1943

USS Cisco (SS-290)
USS Cisco (SS-290) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Cisco (SS-290)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?30504


----------



## mhansen2

29 September

1942

YC-898
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?182936

YC-899
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?182938

1943

LCT-342
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179249

1945

USS Roche (DE-197)
USS Roche - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 197 USS ROCHE
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?181390


----------



## mhansen2

30 September

1943

USCGC EM Wilcox (WYP-333)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179252


----------



## mhansen2

1 October

1943

PT-68
PT-68
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14104

LST-203
Tank Landing Ship LST
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?243669

LST-448
USS LST-448 - Wikipedia
Tank Landing Ship LST
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14080

YDG-4
YDG
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179258

1944

YMS-385
Mine Warefare Ship Photo Index YMS
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14001


----------



## mhansen2

2 October

1943

LCT-496
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11797


----------



## mhansen2

3 October

1943

USS Henley (DD-391)
USS Henley (DD-391) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-391 USS HENLEY
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?145444

1944

USS Shelton (DE-407)
USS Shelton (DE-407) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Escort Photo Index DE- 407 USS SHELTON
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132378


----------



## mhansen2

4 October

1944

USS Seawolf (SS-197)
USS Seawolf (SS-197) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Seawolf (SS-197)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132349

LCT-579
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?140713


----------



## mhansen2

5 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

6 October

1943

USS Chevalier (DD-451)
USS Chevalier (DD-451) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-451 USS CHEVALIER
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?143103

1944

USS Asphalt (IX-153)
USS Asphalt (IX-153) - Wikipedia
https://wikivisually.com/wiki/USS_Asphalt_(IX-153)


----------



## mhansen2

7 October

1943

USS S-44 (SS-155)
USS S-44 (SS-155) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS S-44 (SS-155)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132343

LCT-196
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179366

LCT-215
Landing Craft Tank Photo Index
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179367

LCT-216
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179368


----------



## mhansen2

8 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

9 October

1943

USS Buck (DD-420)
USS Buck (DD-420) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-420 USS BUCK
USS Buck (DD 420) (American Destroyer) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?97478

1944

LCT-459
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?142933


----------



## mhansen2

10 October

No reported losses.


----------



## mhansen2

11 October

1943

USS Wahoo (SS-238)
USS Wahoo (SS-238) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Wahoo (SS-238)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14521

1944

PT-368
PT-368
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?143005

LCT-293
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11790


----------



## mhansen2

12 October

1942

USS Duncan (DD-485)
USS Duncan (DD-485) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-485 USS DUNCAN
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?58511


----------



## mhansen2

13 October

1943

USS Bristol (DD-453)
USS Bristol (DD-453) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-453 USS BRISTOL
USS Bristol (DD 453) (American Destroyer) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?16839


----------



## mhansen2

14 October

1943

USCGC Dow (W-353)
HyperWar: The Coast Guard at War--8: Lost Cutters
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?225059


----------



## mhansen2

15 October

1942

USS Meredith (DD-434)
USS Meredith (DD-434) - Wikipedia
Destroyer Photo Index DD-434 USS MEREDITH
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?156411

1943

USS Dorado (SS-248)
USS Dorado (SS-248) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Dorado (SS-248)
https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?30507


----------



## mhansen2

16 October

1943

USS Moonstone (PYc-9)
USS Moonstone (PYc-9) - Wikipedia
Moonstone (PYc 9)


----------



## mhansen2

17 October 

1944

USS Escolar (SS-294)
USS Escolar (SS-294) - Wikipedia
Submarine Photo Index
On Eternal Patrol - Loss of USS Escolar (SS-294)
WRECKSITE - ESCOLAR SUBMARINE 1942-1944

USS Montgomery (DD-121/DM-17)
USS Montgomery (DD-121) - Wikipedia
DM-17 Montgomery
WRECKSITE - MONTGOMERY MINELAYER 1918-1944

YMS-70
YMS-70
WRECKSITE - YMS-70 MINESWEEPER 1941-1944

This thread has come full circle and this is my final entry.  Thank you to those who enjoyed the information honoring those who “Went down to the sea in ships” and especially those who gave the ultimate sacrifice.

To give equal time, on December 7, I’ll start a thread listing ships sunk by the US Navy in World War II.


----------

